# Orgasms



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a male to me it has always been that I can have maybe two different types of orgasms. 1 being good one,2nd being outstanding.Depending on the excitement level.But I do not know if that is the same for every male.My question is how many different levels of orgasm can a female have.And my main question is why is my wife always satisflied with the same old level of orgasm she has.She can have what ever level she wants. But it seems she at the lower end of the scale.To me its the effort she puts into it.Is a female orgasm greater than a males on a level playing field


----------



## wildoneforhorses (Mar 11, 2013)

I can have different as well. Depends on how well I am into it. Some are just ok and some are holy dam* what just happened! I am satisfied with either. Also females can O by clit or vag so there are differences there as well. Do you know which one your wife O's to?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

It is the same for my H, varying levels of mmmmm from O. 

For me, being a woman, it can vary a lot. Sometimes it is really nice to have one of those rolling orgasms, leaving you feeling relaxed and groovy. There are other times that I want the more powerful, earth-quaking orgasm that leaves you exhausted and blissful. There are several levels between them too, or a combo of different types.

If the only orgasm that a woman has experienced is that rolling waves of enjoyment, I can tell you she will be totally cool with having those all the time. Once you experience the earth shakers, you will desire those too. 

I definitely have times that I prefer the rolling waves of enjoyment and times I want the earth to shake. Sometimes they sneak up on ya too, thinking you are heading for one and then "surprise" you get a different level.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

It's totally possible to have bad orgasms as well. For example, as a man, if you're having PiV sex with your wife / s/o and she's on top riding you to the edge of climax and she stops or breaks her rhythm during the point of no return, your orgasm is going to fizzle and die, but the ejaculation still happens. It's what I've coined a "dead orgasm" and partially the reason I like Handjobs so much.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

The best orgasms for me always happen in missionary, but that can get kind of boring after a while. Sometimes I just want to be thrown over the edge of the bed and be taken from behind, the orgasm probably won't be as earth shattering but the voyage there is more exciting.


----------

